# Kazaa Lite?



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

I've been using Kazaa for ages and found it an excellent source for (Evaluation) MP3. I've just built a new PC and installed everything fresh so I thought I'd try to keep it clean of spy-ware. Is it Kazaa Lite that doesn't contain the spy-ware elements of full-blown Kazaa? If so does anyone know where to get it because www.kazaa.com is just flogging the full version.

Cheers,


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Euuughhhh, do yourself a favour and dump Kazza!!! Dont even contemplate Kazza lite either, its just as bad!!! 

www.winmx.com is what you need, spyware and data miner free


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

http://doa2.host.sk/
http://www.kazaalite.nl/

winmx has more stuff, but the queing is crap. Still, I use it loads more than kazaa.
Another one worth a shot is e-mule


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you must then use Kazaa Lite - however plz plz follow the instructions for installing it. AND make sure your Anti-virus is up to date


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh........I still prefer mirc 120k downloads - mp3s 320k bitrate in approx 40 seconds


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that. I've just downloaded WinMX so I'll give that a go. The transfer rates seem quite slow though. :-/ Whats all this 8+2, 2+0 stuff in the transfer speed?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I've used quite a few over time and find WinMx the best. Nothing compares to Napster or AudioGalaxy back in the day.

Tried Kazaa whatever and it's given me loads of problems since.

SaInTT who do use again.

Andyman thats the amount of users, the more the better .


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Either FTPs or mIRC - but most mIRC. Its dead easy once you have the hang of it.

I'll try and post a tutorial on my website in next few hours giving screenshots and details.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Cheers mate.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I use mirc all the time too. Or Xchat. 
Steeper learning curve than the others though.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone know of any Mac versions of the above?
Pete


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mac/ - irc for mac

Try LimeWire for OSX or whatever - that does same job as Kazaa


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Thanks sa|nTT


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Either FTPs or mIRC - but most mIRC. Its dead easy once you have the hang of it.
> 
> I'll try and post a tutorial on my website in next few hours giving screenshots and details.


The tutorial would be good.... I'm (almost) ashamed to say that I've never used IRC... never really understood how it works or how to operate it... too many "rooms" etc :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am still working on it......be up this afternoon


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Why not use the mirc documentation?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - who's a clever boy then...........Am doing a basic setup and how to get mp3s tutorial - nothing major - no channel hosting etc but it will get people up and running


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i use kazaa lite cos it works fine behind our firewall at work

winmx doesn't however and its too risky to open the ports on the firewall or so i've been told

cheers

James


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> i use kazaa lite cos it works fine behind our firewall at work
> 
> winmx doesn't however and its too risky to open the ports on the firewall or so i've been told
> 
> ...


You should be able to create a secondary conenction using a different port on winmx. The port has to be anbled on the primary hub which you're connected to though.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> i use kazaa lite cos it works fine behind our firewall at work
> 
> winmx doesn't however and its too risky to open the ports on the firewall or so i've been told
> 
> ...


My employer has let us all know that we should not be running any P2P software on the company network or PC's.

From home however I use both winmx and Kazaa lite. If you use Kazaa lite remember to download one of the hacks that up's your rating to supreme being status. For mp3 download however I find winmx to be MUCH MUCH better.

phoTToniq


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

So where do i go for the 'supreme being' hack for kazaa??

Copster


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

www.kazaalite.com



> So where do i go for the 'supreme being' hack for kazaa??


Dunno what you are on about


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

According to PhoTToniq there is a hack :-/

try reading the thread


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If thats the case ask him - or do a search through google


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Why not try ishareit ? Its the best download software I have used, much better than winmx, spyware free too : :

See http://www.ishareit.com/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry I do not have links right now but there are two things you should use if you use kazaa or kazaa lite

a) search for speedup tools - these automatically check for more sources very frequently so if more people turn up with the file you want they are automatically added to your download sources. Â They also resume stalled downloads. Â VERY useful when you leave your pc running in the background downloading. Â Speedup tools means that you dont need to keep going back and checking kazaa. Google search for kazaa lite speedup

b) participation cheat tools - kazaa gives you more 'points' if people download a lot of files from you. Having a higher participation (1000 is supreme being - the maximum) means you get higher priority over other people for bandwidth and access to files. Â I noticed a MASSIVE decrease in download times when i implemented this. Google search for kazaa lite cheat or kazaa lite participation or kazaa lite hack

Sorry i got no links - no time right now.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Kazaa always used to kill IE whenever I tried to type into a text box ???

So I've given winmx a go - so far very impressed!!

Questions though:

Does it have spyware?

I'm only connnecting via secondary connections is this ok?

When I select some things to transfer they go to the top of the transfer window and are coloured red - whats that all about?

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

there are a few Kazaa tools here
http://kazaasearch.narod.ru/


----------

